# Mr. President (Daniela Haak und Judith Hildebrandt) - Wahre Liebe - Playboy Shooting



## kalle04 (17 Nov. 2014)

*Mr. President (Daniela Haak und Judith Hildebrandt) - Wahre Liebe - Playboy Shooting*



 

 




 

 




 

 





 

29,9 MB - avi - 640 x 480 - 02:23 min

Mr. President (Daniela Haak und Judith Hildebrandt) - Wahre Liebe - Playboy Shooting - uploaded.net​


----------



## teddy05 (17 Nov. 2014)

la la la coco jambo la la la, ähm! schick! :thx::thumbup::WOW:


----------



## pitbull2000 (17 Nov. 2014)

wau kommen Erinnerungen hoch  Danke


----------



## Storm_Animal (18 Nov. 2014)

ein klassiker, Danke dafür


----------



## olli67 (19 Nov. 2014)

Danke für die tollen Bilder


----------



## redbeard (19 Nov. 2014)

:thx: :thx: :thx: für diesen Wahnsinns-Klassiker!!! :drip:


----------



## stuftuf (19 Nov. 2014)

Hammer! Die Mädels haben mich damals echt voll angemacht


----------



## Jo009 (23 Nov. 2014)

Schick! Da werden Erinnerungen wach ...


----------



## Bowes (6 Dez. 2014)

*Vielen Dank für das Video von Judith.*


----------



## robsen80 (6 Dez. 2014)

Vielen Dank! :thx::thumbup:


----------



## Armenius (6 Dez. 2014)

Das wahren noch Zeiten...:thx::thumbup:


----------



## mkk (17 Jan. 2015)

fast schon in VERGESSENHEIT GERATEN.. ABER GUT:thx:


----------



## Quebec86 (17 Jan. 2015)

_so etwas vergisst man nicht :thumbup: _


----------



## pilsbierlupenmann (17 Feb. 2016)

danke für den klassiker


----------



## shavedcharly (9 Aug. 2016)

bis heute die heißeste Eurodance Nummer aller Zeiten


----------



## dubbidub (30 Aug. 2016)

In der Tat


----------



## r2m (30 Aug. 2016)

Unfassbar lange her...den Playboy habe ich noch...


----------



## Toadie (3 Sep. 2016)

lang lang isses mittlerweile her. Danke!


----------



## kaka10 (3 Sep. 2016)

Danke für die tollen Bilder


----------

